# VRI??



## snickers104 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anybody have anything good or bad to tell me about VRI properties?

Cant seem to find a lot about them on here.   Found their website but need some input from some experienced users.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2013)

I own at two, and have visited or exchanged into several more. I find them clean, well located, efficiently managed, mature resorts. If you want big screens on the walls, concierges, granite counters and stainless appliances, VRI resorts are probably not your cup o' tea, but we like them a lot. You won't get kidnapped for hours of updates, charged for parking or just waylayed for no good reason. Many of them are co-managed with Vacations Internationale. If you own at one, you get an RCI 'Home Group' of 71 resorts and get priority bookfind a lot outing at them, and there is an RCI desk at VRI, so you can talk to a representative pretty easily.

Perhaps the reason you couldn't find a lot of info is that people like them and don't gripe much.

Jim


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks...if you don't mind me asking..which ones do you own?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Perhaps the reason you couldn't find a lot of info is that people like them and don't gripe much.
> 
> Jim


 
Hmmmmmm


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Thanks...if you don't mind me asking..which ones do you own?



Villas of Sedona (Arizona) and Island Park Village, Idaho.


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks...I am looking at one at Villas of Sedona....can you tell me a little about this TS?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 6, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Anybody have anything good or bad to tell me about VRI properties?
> 
> Cant seem to find a lot about them on here.   Found their website but need some input from some experienced users.



One big reason why you can't find out a lot about them is because they are not a developer, and they aren't really a brand, either.  

What VRI is is a management company that is hired by the HOAs for resorts.  When a resort hires VRI as its management company the resort may or may not decide to participate in VRI's exchange program (which uses the TPI engine and accesses all of the TPI inventory as well as the internal VRI inventory).  

We have owned at Winners Circle for close to 15 years now, and satisfied with VRI's services to the resorts, as well as the other VRI enhancements, such as VacationTyme and the VRI*ety exchange system.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 6, 2013)

I think Passepart described it pretty well.

The resorts are older but older means they have some really good locations because older was there first. 

I own at Gaslamp in San Diego. I have taken advantage of bonus time often. VRI also has Vacation Tyme which is bonus time rates at 14 days at all VRI resorts. Bonus time at your home resort is 21 days.

My Gaslamp trades in RCI and II although I'm not registered with either one. I will exchange my week with SFX.

I've got HGVC points for RCI if I need it.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Thanks...I am looking at one at Villas of Sedona....can you tell me a little about this TS?



Not much. I've only stayed there once. It is in RCI Points, so I exchange it into 2-3 vacations a year elsewhere. It's a 2 story. 2 BR & full bath up, kitchen, LR, 1/2 bath down. Gas fireplace. Southwestern 'adobe look' decor. Nice clubhouse with activities, in/out pool, wi-fi, barbecues are strategically located around the property and immaculately cleaned daily. There is a kids' playground and activities. We had our kids/grands and performed Thanksgiving dinner there. The kitchen was well enough equipped to do that.

Seems well managed. I see the same names on the newsletter, so turnover seems to be low- I think that tells a lot about management.

I am glad I have it, but if it wasn't in RCI points, I wouldn't. We bought it because the young family was in Phoenix. Now they aren't.

Jim


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 6, 2013)

We've beento the following and really liked them and LOVEd the Mexican ones
Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort
Pend Oreille Shores
Mar Azul
Coral Mar
Conchas Chinas

Higly recommended
Bonita Resort Club


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 7, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> We've beento the following and really liked them and LOVEd the Mexican ones
> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort
> Pend Oreille Shores
> Mar Azul
> ...



FREE pontoon boat usage at Bonita?

Holy cow.


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Aug 7, 2013)

We've owned our first week at the Hollywood Sands since 2000. VRI has been the management company company for about five years now. 

Prior to that is was basically the HOA and a real estate manger for our 25 unit resort. VRI brought us some management sophistication and an enhanced computer system. Also, a realtor handles sales for our resort and some other VRI resorts which brings us exposure to other cities in Florida. He visits the resort once a week and there is no pressure to talk to him or buy. 

We rented in four other VRI resorts in Florida and will again in the future.

Roger


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 7, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Anybody have anything good or bad to tell me about VRI properties?
> 
> Cant seem to find a lot about them on here.   Found their website but need some input from some experienced users.



We sold all of our timeshares except the two that are Owner controlled. Both happen to be VRI managed and have excellent results. 

Just for the record both resorts are over 20 years old, both built as timeshares - not motel / apartment conversions, both DO have granite counter tops & flat screen TV's (but NOT stainless steel appliances), have healthy reserve funds set up for the long haul (no special assessments likely) and have good selections of on site amenities that match or exceed those of "name brand" resorts.  All of this is because of Owner control and VRI support the way a resort, IMO, should be run. Every dollar goes to the operation / management & upkeep of the resort for the owners NOT to some developer predetermined profit percentage that tends to treat owners like ATM's. 

DISCLAIMER: Those who know me also know I serve on the Board of both resorts now. But when I bought in I was just an owner like any other. It is a fact that when I became a Board member at the first resort VRI was the management of the second and I helped champion them as the replacement management company for the resort when a management change was made there. I had seen as an owner how a well run, owner controlled resort was handled by VRI and was so impressed that I wanted that for our other Owner controlled resort as well. Only later did I successfully run for a Board seat at the other VRI managed resort. 

Over time they delivered as promised at the resort they inherited management of actually playing a huge role in saving it from potential bankruptcy resulting from terrible Developer management.  During our vetting of the candidates for the management contract back in 2001 I had the opportunity to speak to some Board members from the VRI managed resorts in Arizona and a few other locations. All of them spoke highly of VRI and cemented our eventual choice of VRI as the proper new management for our then troubled resort. It turned out to be a great decision. You aren't likely to regret choosing a VRI managed resort for your timeshare ownership.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 7, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> FREE pontoon boat usage at Bonita?
> 
> Holy cow.



Shhhhh.  Don't tell anyone.  

My first TS ownership was a VRI managed resort which was taken over after the Sunterra disaster.  I owned it for almost 15 years. 

It was Ft Lauderdale beach resort.
I had to pay a $1000 assessment when VRI took over and a hurricane passed our way but they upgraded the units with nice finishes and I was fortunate enough to be the first person to occupy the unit after the rehab.  

VRI brought a few perks to the resort.

Dual II and RCI association gave great exchange options with the big two.  I got ACs with II that were actually useful at the time. Not the grid restricted ones you get today 

VRI has their own exchange company which is free and has bonus type last minute rentals for $295 per week.   You can find many of them on TPI exchange but not all resorts are on TPI.   

VRI has a nice home group in points and on weeks used to have a VRI preference and discounted exchange fees. Not sure if that is still the case since I no longer own VRI.

SFX takes many of the VRI resorts as do the other independents platinum interchange and DAE.   

VRI offers owners discounts on nightly rates when you book thru them.   VRI will also rent out your unit for you if you cant use your unit for a fee of course. 

The resort helped me transfer my ownership to its new home which was a nice service.  

I am glad that my entry into the TS world was thru VRI which may be why I enjoy TS ownership more than many.   In Florida they have done a good job with the older resorts that they have taken on.   


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theo (Aug 7, 2013)

*Not "free" anymore, but still a nice "perk"...*



buzglyd said:


> FREE pontoon boat usage at Bonita? Holy cow.



Use of a pontoon boat at Bonita Resort now involves a $20 fuel charge, per use, with 4 hours maximum use. 

Previously, operators were only responsible for refueling the boat (out of their own pocket) at the fuel dock next door upon return, then turning in their fuel receipt as proof of refueling. There has been a policy change imposed this year (2013) by the new manager. Now, the maintenance guy on site is responsible for keeping the boats fueled up and each operator now pays $20 in advance for each (maximum of 4 hours) boat use. 

I truly expect to see this nice little "perk" just go away at some point at BRC in the not too distant future. 
Inept and / or inattentive "landlubbers" keep running the boats aground in the shallow waters of Estero Bay, incurrring damage requiring expensive repairs to outboards. That cost can't just be "absorbed" indefinitely.

But to directly address the original OP's VRI inquiry, I currently own 4 weeks at VRI managed facilities (two consecutive weeks at each of two different places) and just recently sold off a fifth VRI-managed week. 
I am also currently trying to get the snoozing HOA to consider VRI as a management company at another place where I own some time; the current management company there is not very good at all (IMnsHO) and I'm hoping that VRI will get a shot at the management contract there when it next comes up for renewal.

I've never used the internal VRI "exchange" program (called VRI*ety), but other folks clearly use and like it. 
I *have* however directly observed and have been favorably and consistently satisfied with VRI's timeshare facility management for quite a few years now. They know their business --- and they do it well. 

I believe VRI now manages about 130 timeshare facilities in total, the majority of which are in the U.S.A.  --- and quite a few of those are in Florida.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 7, 2013)

If you own a VRI property you are automatically a member of VRI*ety exchange at no cost.

Once you are a member you can deposit other units you own that are not VRI properties giving you a little more flexibility in exchanging.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 7, 2013)

As a boat owner, I just can't imagine giving random guests keys to a boat and have the HOA pick up the maintenance. I'm sure people were returning them without fuel as well.

Years ago, there were a few timeshare houseboat resorts. One of them had the lowest maintenance fees you could imagine. I asked the resort manager how they could maintain a condo that tourists drove around on a lake.

They couldn't eventually and canibalized some boats and built cabins on the lake. Keeping a boat running when you own one is hard enough.


----------



## theo (Aug 7, 2013)

*Land Ho!*



buzglyd said:


> As a boat owner, I just can't imagine giving random guests keys to a boat and have the HOA pick up the maintenance. I'm sure people were returning them without fuel as well. <snip> Keeping a boat running when you own one is hard enough.



I agree wholeheartedly. I too am a boat owner --- and a USCG licensed captain. I cannot even *begin* to imagine turning over boat keys to someone from Kansas (...no offense intended, you mid-westerners), who has never before even seen salt water, or tides, has no knowledge whatsoever of the ICW buoyage system, no clue about vessel rights of way on the water, not so much as a hint about "rules of the road", etc., etc. 

Bonita Resort makes people watch a brief, lame video before they can take out a boat, but that clearly just *doesn't* cut it in any way as a substitute for operational knowledge or actual experience. That being said, watching some of the "docking" (better described as barely controlled crashes) is immensely entertaining. 

As I said before, this "perk" will surely disappear of financial necessity at some point. Expensive lower unit, propeller and water pump repairs and replacements on OB's are clearly *not* a sustainable expense, long term.


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 8, 2013)

I started this thread *AND * Im from KANSAS....been to the ocean and piloted plenty of craft (others and my own)...and I wouldn't feel comfortable just using someone elses craft either without them aboard....by the way even though from Kansas doesn't make me ignorant of maritime rules or customs!!!!


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2013)

*Land Ho! --- redux...*



snickers104 said:


> I started this thread *AND * Im from KANSAS....been to the ocean and piloted plenty of craft (others and my own)...and I wouldn't feel comfortable just using someone elses craft either without them aboard....by the way even though from Kansas doesn't make me ignorant of maritime rules or customs!!!!



No offense or disrespect was intended in my attempt to make a point regarding the inevitable consequences of inexperience meeting up with unsupervised vessel operation in unfamiliar (...and very shallow) waters. 

I should perhaps have just left it at "inexperienced landlubbers", with no geographic reference for emphasis. 
I apologize if my comments offended.


----------



## DAman (Aug 8, 2013)

*Vacation Tyme*

I am newbie with VRI. My online account is not yet active. I was wondering if Vacation Tyme is easily available to book online. I know for bonus time I go through my home resort but Vacation Tyme goes through VRI. Trying to figure out another system will drive me crazy. I hope it's as easy as Worldmark's bonus time. I have managed to use it several times this year due to its availability being so transparent on WM's website. 

I appreciate any pointers on using VRI's system. I don't expect to trade my unit in their system as we plan to use it.


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 8, 2013)

No offence taken


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 8, 2013)

DAman said:


> I am newbie with VRI. My online account is not yet active. I was wondering if Vacation Tyme is easily available to book online. I know for bonus time I go through my home resort but Vacation Tyme goes through VRI. Trying to figure out another system will drive me crazy. I hope it's as easy as Worldmark's bonus time. I have managed to use it several times this year due to its availability being so transparent on WM's website.
> 
> I appreciate any pointers on using VRI's system. I don't expect to trade my unit in their system as we plan to use it.


When doing VacationTyme I have found it easiest to bypass the VRI office and simply call the resort where I want to stay and ask about VacationTyme availability.  It's faster and easier.  I have had resorts make VacationTyme reservations for me during times when the main VRI said none was available at that resort.  

Or if you do go through the main office and they tell you nothing is available, at last call the resort directly and verify.  My guess is that they might have some inventory on-site that doesn't show in the main reservation system.


----------



## DAman (Aug 8, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When doing VacationTyme I have found it easiest to bypass the VRI office and simply call the resort where I want to stay and ask about VacationTyme availability.  It's faster and easier.  I have had resorts make VacationTyme reservations for me during times when the main VRI said none was available at that resort.
> 
> Or if you do go through the main office and they tell you nothing is available, at last call the resort directly and verify.  My guess is that they might have some inventory on-site that doesn't show in the main reservation system.




Thanks. Just the type of information I need. I am hoping to use Vacation Tyme in So. Cal. Maybe Tahoe too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 8, 2013)

DAman said:


> Thanks. Just the type of information I need. I am hoping to use Vacation Tyme in So. Cal. Maybe Tahoe too.



I've used VacationTyme at Mandalay Shores in Oxnard and at Whispering Woods in Oregon. At both locations I've handled it directly with the resort.


----------



## Giselherr (Aug 12, 2013)

*VRI managed resorts*

How does one find out which resorts are managed by VRI? Is there some web site that lists their resorts?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2013)

Www.vriresorts.com usually gets you there, but I couldn't get beyond the opening page.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 13, 2013)

From an older thread... (compliments of JudyS) 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1309175&postcount=28


----------



## JudyS (Aug 13, 2013)

I would add that VRI has strong inventory in New England (especially Cape Cod) and in Southern California. I rarely see summer weeks at those locations sitting online in VRI*ety, but I think an ongoing VRI*ety search would get you something, if you deposit and search far enough in advance. VRI*ety is one of the best deals in timesharing, if you want one of those two locations. Also, RCI Points with VRI priority is an excellent way to get SoCal and Cape Cod. (I don't know if VRI still has a priority system in RCI Weeks.)



chriskre said:


> ...
> SFX takes many of the VRI resorts as do the other independents platinum interchange and DAE. ..


I actually think SFX takes very few of the VRI resorts. I used to have access to many VRI resorts through the MROP program. I couldn't find anything bookable in MROP that SFX would take. (SFX may accept a few of the MROP resorts, but only high-season weeks, and high season is hard to get in MROP.)

I no longer own MROP, but I do own several other VRI resorts, and only one (Winners Circle) is accepted by SFX. So, I would definitely check with SFX before buying, if one wants to exchange through them.

Depositing with Platinum Interchange and DAE should generally be no problem, although I've heard DAE will sometimes reject off-season weeks.



Passepartout said:


> Www.vriresorts.com usually gets you there, but I couldn't get beyond the opening page.


I just checked and couldn't get that URL to work, either, but this URL did:
http://www.vrietyexchange.com/ExchangeDirectoryMap.aspx



FreeIn2010 said:


> From an older thread... (compliments of JudyS)
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1309175&postcount=28


Hey, I'm famous!  
I just want to point out that the list in that other thread doesn't contain *all* the VRI resorts -- just ones that had inventory available in RCI Points at the time I checked.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 13, 2013)

is Vri*ety a points type exchange or a weeks type?  If its a weeks type, does a prime summer week ever get you two week credits, and does the Vri system have bonus time privileges at a resort other than your home resort?


----------



## theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> is Vri*ety a points type exchange or a weeks type?  If its a weeks type, does a prime summer week ever get you two week credits, and does the Vri system have bonus time privileges at a resort other than your home resort?



VRI*iety is definitely *not* points based in any way. To the best of my knowledge, it is strictly "a week for another week", as available in deposited inventory, with no "currency" valuation system (e.g., RCI's TPU's), no "twofers", no partial weeks. No coupons, trinkets or free lunch either...


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 13, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> is Vri*ety a points type exchange or a weeks type?  If its a weeks type, does a prime summer week ever get you two week credits, and does the Vri system have bonus time privileges at a resort other than your home resort?



Bonus time at your home resort is 21 days in. 

Bonus time at other VRI resorts is called Vacation Tyme and can be booked 14 days in at bonus time rates.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 13, 2013)

do you mean 21 or 14 days out from checkin?


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 13, 2013)

theo said:


> VRI*iety is definitely *not* points based in any way. To the best of my knowledge, it is strictly "a week for another week", as available in deposited inventory, with no "currency" valuation system (e.g., RCI's TPU's), no "twofers", no partial weeks. No coupons, trinkets or free lunch either...



One nice thing about their system is that all members can see all exchange inventory that is available.  If you want a unit that is larger or in a better season than the one you plan to use for your trade, you simply pay an upgrade fee.

None of this nonsense that you can't see this or that with the unit you are using to search.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 13, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> do you mean 21 or 14 days out from checkin?



Yes. and they are helpful on the phone if you call too early. They will tell you to call back in two days or whatever.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 13, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Hey, I'm famous!



Yes you are! You've been one of my best sources for RCI Points info. Much appreciated!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2013)

I've also sold my MROP week, but I found SFX wasn't interested in anything I could have deposited, and they definitely didn't want my MROP week directly.  

However, I think these exchange companies all sort of switch things around amongst themselves.  One year, after depositing my MROP week into VRI, then depositing it into RCI via TPI, I ended up exchanging for a week at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  When I got my confirmation from RCI, it said the owner of the week was SFX.  Confused?  Yep, me too.  

Dave


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just a tip that I've had great luck using SFX with time from Cypress Pointe Resort - a VRI resort.  You have to have a Diamond (high time) week and give them the whole 3 bedroom not the 2 bedroom.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Just a tip that I've had great luck using SFX with time from Cypress Pointe Resort - a VRI resort.  You have to have a Diamond (high time) week and give them the whole 3 bedroom not the 2 bedroom.



Well they do take Fort Lauderdale beach resort also.
I guess YMMV depending on what you own.  

Actually FLBR is an extremely versatile ownership because it seems that everyone takes it...............

II, RCI, SFX, DAE, PI, TPI, VRI and who knows who else. 
They also have some RCI points units and a nice big home group.
Maybe I shouldn't have given that unit away.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 16, 2013)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Yes you are! You've been one of my best sources for RCI Points info. Much appreciated!


Wow! You are very welcome! I've owned quite a few RCI Points contracts over the years -- six or seven total, I think. (I have given some away or sold them -- I'm down to about four now.) All were at VRI-managed resorts, so it's given me a lot of experience with using VRI resorts within RCI Points.  



Gophesjo said:


> is Vri*ety a points type exchange or a weeks type?  If its a weeks type, does a prime summer week ever get you two week credits, and does the Vri system have bonus time privileges at a resort other than your home resort?


VRI*ety is definitely a weeks-only exchange, although some of the _resorts_ managed by VRI are points-based. For a while, I owned a points-based MROP contract that allowed me to deposit multiple weeks into VRI*ety each year. However, MROP kept tacking on nuisance fees, and constantly changing the booking rules, so I gave up on them. Currently, I don't think there's a cost-effective points system managed by VRI that will give you multiple weeks for one MF. Instead, I would just look for a VRI week with low MFs. Plus, once you own a VRI week, you can deposit anything you own into VRI*ety. 

I think VRI*ety currently gives a bonus week if you deposit your week 120 days or more out. I would call VRI*ety, ask about the deal, and ask for examples of trades you could get with the deal.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 16, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I think VRI*ety currently gives a bonus week if you deposit your week 120 days or more out. I would call VRI*ety, ask about the deal, and ask for examples of trades you could get with the deal.



We deposited more than 120 days out and did not get a bonus week.  However, it was a blue week and we paid an upgrade fee to get a red week.  Perhaps the color week and demand for the resort play a role in this?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2013)

We have one of those MROP red/white/blue ownerships. We can deposit the white/blue ones and upgrade in VRI*ety or with MROP and they are 'color-blind' at 90 days out. Good for off season travelers.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 16, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> is Vri*ety a points type exchange or a weeks type?  If its a weeks type, does a prime summer week ever get you two week credits, and does the Vri system have bonus time privileges at a resort other than your home resort?



Strictly weeks, but if your home resorts allows split week stays you can split your deposited week into a 3-night usage and a 4-night usage.  One of those splits must include a weekend and the other cannot include a weekend.

In practical terms most VRI resorts that are in RCI Points will qualify for splits, since that would mean that the resort is set up to handle less than one week stays. You do not need to have your own unit in Points for this to apply.  All that is necessary is that the resort be set up to handle less than full week stays.

A month ago when I inquired about splitting a week I was told that a reservation for a split usage could only be made within 90 days of check-in. If true, that's a new wrinkle that has been added.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 16, 2013)

Bwolf said:


> We deposited more than 120 days out and did not get a bonus week.  However, it was a blue week and we paid an upgrade fee to get a red week.  Perhaps the color week and demand for the resort play a role in this?


There may be some sort of promotion code that needs to be applied in order to get the bonus week. If anyone wants to get the bonus week, I would ask before depositing. 


Passepartout said:


> We have one of those MROP red/white/blue ownerships. We can deposit the white/blue ones and upgrade in VRI*ety or with MROP and they are 'color-blind' at 90 days out. Good for off season travelers.


I thought the free upgrades on color season were only available starting 28 days out, not 90. At any event, color season upgrades cost only $100 when done before the free period. Size upgrades are much more expensive.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 16, 2013)

JudyS said:


> ... At any event, color season upgrades cost only $100 when done before the free period. Size upgrades are much more expensive.



I once took a studio because I did not to pay the VRI*ety size upgrade and when I got to the resort they only charged me $50 to upgrade to a 1Br for the week.

It never hurts to ask.


----------

